

Congress Clashes Over Release of CIA Torture Report - hotgoldminer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/07/369262235/congress-clashes-over-release-of-cia-torture-report?utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=storiesfromnpr

======
bediger4000
THere's a very consistent inaccuracy in NPR's (and maybe everyone else's)
reporting on the torture report.

By this point everybody knows that the CIA tortured a pile of people, probably
illegally. The report won't reveal anything that we don't know generally
about.

The inaccuracy comes from saying or writing that "the report" will cause
unrest and danger to US personnel overseas. A policy of torturing is really
what causes that danger, not a pile of paper, or a "word" document.

Torture is a bad policy. People that advocate for torture are glossing over a
huge pile of problems and immoralities.

